
Openredis – Redis Hosting Service - mgrouchy
http://www.openredis.com/
======
antirez
It's worth noting that these are the same guys that donated the redis.io site
to the project and the maintainers of the redis-rb ruby bindings, developers
of Ohm object mapper, and so forth. It's very cool to see them creating this
new project.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
did they address any of the concerns about hosted redis that you mentioned on
the changelog podcast (in terms of value-add?)

~~~
antirez
From what I read they are partially doing it actually, I mentioned that the
services were too overpriced, and this is cheap, and that backups, high
availability with replication and automatic failover, redis cluster
management, should be the interesting parts of this kind of offering.

It seems like they have plans to do part of this stuff for the small price
they as: "without the hassle of setting up backups, monitoring and
replication", but I think ip failover is an important option that should be
added eventually.

That is, as a user of a managed instance I want a master <-> slave setup that
is totally transparent to me, I just know I payed for this optional service,
and that if something goes wrong with my master I'll receive an email message
with a warning and automatically the IP address (or all my requests at an
higher level) is routed to a different instance (a slave elected to master).

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Awesome, thanks for the response -- the info on their site was a bit minimal.
IP failover would be a big win, as would slave-based flushing and the "live"
upgrade of available memory like you had mentioned int he podcast. Anyway,
redis kicks ass, keep up the good work!

~~~
soveran
Hopefully we will add more info in the next few days, truth is we had way more
signups than we expected (a good thing!) and we have to take care of a lot of
things. Future is bright and reliability is the are where we want to put more
effort.

------
whakojacko
So I properly understand, this is centralized redis hosting on their servers?
Isn't the latency gonna be a killer?

~~~
apgwoz
I can see this being incredibly useful for some use cases of redis (pub-sub
maybe). There are of course others, such as using redis as a memcache
replacement, where latency is going to be a much bigger issue...

~~~
antirez
That's a good idea if I understand it correctly. That is, taking a Redis
instance, modifying it in some way so that Pub/Sub supports authentication
(probably this means creating an HTTP wrapper?) and then you have a inter-
cloud messaging system that is similar to "twitter for computers".

~~~
apgwoz
Actually, I was just suggesting that using commands like PSUBSCRIBE, PUBLISH
are probably "high-latency" safe, because the general use cases (job queues,
delayed writes, real-time web) for that are "soft realtime."

High latency won't mesh well in a situation where you need to do 100s or 1000s
of writes at per request, or 100s of reads at a time, and so a hosted service
seems less ideal to me for those situations.

Maybe my outlook on this is wrong, or I'm misinformed.

EDIT: catching up on other threads, it seems as though latency will be less an
issue since they'll host on EC2, or Rackspace Cloud, or wherever demand is
needed. That's smart, and not something I initially thought of.

------
jcapote
They'll have a lot of room to undercut <http://redistogo.com/>, which is crazy
overpriced (if you ask me)

~~~
beagledude
uhhh those prices have to be a joke? I'm running several 16 GIG redis
instances, I'd be in the poor house. haha

100 mb for $25??? ha

~~~
blutonium
No joke. They've been Heroku add-on for a long time too.

~~~
moe
Boring. The best heroku-addon remains the memcached-addon. It makes me laugh
out loud every time I hear about it.

50GB instance for... $3500 USD/month.

But hey, it's on a "fully managed server". Racked on a persian rug. Gold-
plated with laser-gravure of your choice. Polished daily by a dedicated
english butler.

<http://addons.heroku.com/memcache>

------
soveran
To check the pricing and the source code, check the announcement thread:
[http://groups.google.com/group/redis-
db/browse_thread/thread...](http://groups.google.com/group/redis-
db/browse_thread/thread/63238997602a7faa?hl=en_US)

~~~
vessenes
I signed up, beta me! I have some fun possible applications for large scale
redis deployment I'm happy to tell you about over email.

------
dclaysmith
Site looks nice. You might want to spruce up your copy a bit. "Finally a
hosting service with _minimal_ premium fees applied" sounds a bit stilted.
"openredis. Premium hosting. Minimal fees."...

Or better yet, focus on the problem you are solving (time & money spent
managing a redis server). "openredis. Redis hosting made easy." or "openredis.
redis hosting without the headaches".

~~~
soveran
Thanks, we'll review the copy based on your suggestions.

------
ecaroth
Awesome idea... I was just thinking about how great something like this would
be. Moving our infrastructure over to EC2 soon, and was going to implement
Redis for session storage but was a little worried about having to manage it
all myself, including master-slave replication. This sounds perfect!

------
samstokes
I've found different use cases for Redis tend to require different
configurations (persistence mode, key eviction policy when at maxmemory
setting, VM vs no VM, etc). How much per-instance configuration do you plan to
support?

~~~
soveran
Hey Sam, currently we can support a great deal of customization, but we need
to figure out how to best expose that. I think we will post updates to the
Redis mailing list.

------
peterb
They are going to buy lots of RAM. I'm excited about redis nodes running on
low power, small ARM A15-based linux servers with lots of RAM and an SSD.
Diskless, fanless and 3-5 watts per node in the data center.

------
Maro
"Yet so few applications that are perfect for it aren't using Redis."

You mean "many"?

~~~
soveran
Indeed, I mean "many" :-)

------
intellectronica
In "our mission" you probably want to s/so few/so many/

------
nerd_in_rage
seriously? redis is super easy to configure. my god. are you guys making any
money or what?

